# Need a new flashgun



## JPlendPhoto (Jul 16, 2012)

My Jessops 360AFDC Flashgun had decided to die on me just when I want to start teaching myself about flash as I know little when it comes to flash photography. Can anyone recommend a decent flashgun I could buy, I currently have a Canon EOS 450D but in the near future I would like to upgrade to FF like the 5D Mark II. One I have looked at is the Canon Speedlite 430EX II, this seems to be a popular flash, also the Canon Speedlite 580EX II, but because of the cost I would have to look at getting that one used. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## brianleighty (Jul 17, 2012)

JPlendPhoto said:


> My Jessops 360AFDC Flashgun had decided to die on me just when I want to start teaching myself about flash as I know little when it comes to flash photography. Can anyone recommend a decent flashgun I could buy, I currently have a Canon EOS 450D but in the near future I would like to upgrade to FF like the 5D Mark II. One I have looked at is the Canon Speedlite 430EX II, this seems to be a popular flash, also the Canon Speedlite 580EX II, but because of the cost I would have to look at getting that one used.
> 
> Thank you very much!


I've got both. I got a real good deal on the 580 used from lensrentals $310. Spent also the same for the 430 brand new. They're both great flashes. I've had more issues with the 430 not holding in place as well as the other but that might just be mine. Otherwise you can't wrong with either. If you're just starting out I'd say go with whichever one you can get a better deal on. Chances are you'll probably end up more than one eventually.


----------



## JPlendPhoto (Jul 17, 2012)

brianleighty said:


> JPlendPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > My Jessops 360AFDC Flashgun had decided to die on me just when I want to start teaching myself about flash as I know little when it comes to flash photography. Can anyone recommend a decent flashgun I could buy, I currently have a Canon EOS 450D but in the near future I would like to upgrade to FF like the 5D Mark II. One I have looked at is the Canon Speedlite 430EX II, this seems to be a popular flash, also the Canon Speedlite 580EX II, but because of the cost I would have to look at getting that one used.
> ...



Ok thank you very much.


----------



## AdamJ (Jul 19, 2012)

The key benefits of the 580EXII over the 430EXII are power, and wireless E-TTL II (auto exposure) master control over off-camera slave units (the 430EXII has slave functionality but not master functionality). If you don't intend to expand into shooting with multiple flashes, and if the Jessops unit was powerful enough for your needs, then the 430EXII will suit you fine.

If you're considering a 430EXII, dedicated third party units also worth considering are the Nissin Di622 MkII, Yongnuo 565EX or 468 II or the Metz 44AF1, 50AF1 or 58AF2. All of these more or less replicate the key features of the 430EX II, some with higher max power, some with less.

If you're considering a 580EXII, third party units worth also considering are the Nissin Di866 MkII or Sigma EF610 DG Super. Both are roughly equivalent to the 580EX in functionality and power.

Some of these third party units have USB-updateable firmware, some don't. Those that don't are more at risk of obsolescence with future Canon camera bodies. Canon's flashes don't have this issue.


----------



## JPlendPhoto (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you very much! That is very helpful!


----------

